# Small tracts of really good wheat hay, how can you charge a p;rice that is profitable and not offend your neighbor?



## seventyfourci (May 13, 2014)

I have a neighbor that has 3 small tracts one being 2 acres that he plants wheat and grazes it until Feb.1st tops it with 150 ppa. Nobody would cut, rake, and bale it for him so being the good neighbor I did which worked out timing-wise and did not put me behind 3 years ago. Last year it was a problem working him in and then he said he wanted all the hay. I put a pencil to it and the money just isn't right. So I catch him in the cafe to tell him I was done and he tells me he has rounded up about 60 acres for me. Some are 1-acre tracts. I do not want to be the ass but at standard rates, you can starve to death pretty dang quick. What is the most that you would charge them to cut, rake, and small square bale these small tracts profitably? The fields are spotless, level, and fertilized. I can not come up with a number that is profitable and does not make it look like I am breaking it off. HELP!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

My rate is $85 an acre but if I were to do a bunch of smaller tracts it would probably be more.....hth


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

My suggestion would be to bring your concerns directly to him and explain to him exactly what you said to us - "I can not come up with a number that is profitable and does not make it look like I am breaking it off." If he still wants you to do it, there will be a happy medium solution brought forward. Be totally honest with people and they usually appreciate it so much that good things are bound to happen.

Keep us posted!


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

On small tracts such as those I'd charge by the hour for each tractor/equip. As I'm sure you're aware small tracts require more tractor seat time. Not knowing what tractors/equipment you have I'd guess $75-$85 per hr per each trip over field.

If neighbor thought that was too high I'd suggest for neighbor to buy/operate his own equipment!!


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Is all of the 60 acres hassle sized acreage or are there some decent fields among the total? Outside of Ox’s plan, which I like, could you tell him you would do it this year (or not) but that next year he’d actually be financially further ahead to reduce his acres to the bigger fields so that you can be more efficient, give up control of the little ones, and let someone with their own equipment and time on their hands handle those one acre patches.


----------



## seventyfourci (May 13, 2014)

8350 The biggest is 7 acres I think. The big problem is he thinks he did me a favor by finding me more customers and land. I do not need a bunch of hobby farmers calling and bitching because they think I let their grass go too long. I do not want them all to think I am an asshole but it looks like I am going to have to turn into one to stop my phone from ringing off the wall. Got another call today 55 miles away 10 acres "she" called winter grazing mix, beats me what that is exactly. Also, no round bales no matter what size they are. My round baler with the new tires I will pull it 60 behind the truck, tractor on trailer 60 mph, but my old POS haybine and my old POS rollabar I will not drag that fast on a bet.

So if I charge them by the hour does that include my road time, load and unload, tractor seat time, and then back?

The 85/hr sounds ok until you pencil in the road time. I hate to turn work down but without a profit, I am better off servicing my equipment and drinking ice tea in the shade. Not to mention I will never call myself to bitch about when I am going to get to one of my own fields.


----------



## seventyfourci (May 13, 2014)

Almost forgot I told him there was little to no profit in fields that size and his reply was "Beats sitting around on your ass" I could not help myself I told him he was mistaken. So I may not have to worry with this any more.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I charge separately for each part of the hay making process. Mowing, tedding, raking are by the hour and baling is by bale.

You have 3 options: Make sure your rates reflect what you absolutely need to feel good about doing the work, who cares what the rate seems like your the one doing the work.

In your words be an #$%hole.

Or and I have been doing this for years now, tell them your booked and you recommend they find someone else cause it doesn't look like you can fit them in. I do put them on a list so if we are caught up I may do the work.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes on the charge for EQ logistics....$3.50 a mile at least. One-way


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

seventyfourci said:


> Almost forgot I told him there was little to no profit in fields that size and his reply was "Beats sitting around on your ass" I could not help myself I told him he was mistaken. So I may not have to worry with this any more.


I had a guy tell me that one time....I told him that I don't sit on my ass, ever, unless I'm fishing! And I think you just gave me an excellent idea! Let me know what I can do for you, I'm heading to the lake...


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

seventyfourci said:


> The 85/hr sounds ok until you pencil in the road time. I hate to turn work down but without a profit, I am better off servicing my equipment and drinking ice tea in the shade. Not to mention I will never call myself to bitch about when I am going to get to one of my own fields.


From my limited experience of doing custom work. That $85 (or what ever you are charging), can soon disappear profit wise. IDR the exact 'cost' to the parts/time I spent getting an almost cut in half steel T fence post out of the JD 24t. Let alone the hay that didn't get baled before the washing came. The worst part is it was a field that I had planted several year earlier, he forgot where he left all the posts. :huh:

In my own hay fields I caught a survey crew a few years ago, leaving 18" re-rods in MY hay fields (yes I own the property, but electric utility has ROW). They only left them exposed 2-3" out of the ground. I pulled all 10 of them before cutting my hay. IDK what your tractor tires cost, but mine are not cheap.

In either case, your 'profits' can soon disappear. I think some folks don't realize the price of the equipment you have exposed to repair/fix/replace. Setting on your a$$, might not be as costly. 

Larry


----------



## seventyfourci (May 13, 2014)

Larry that is where servicing my equipment and drinking ice tea came from and another suggestion about fishing.


----------



## mstuck21 (Oct 4, 2019)

The pencil doesn't lie..even if you want to fudge the numbers a little and try to do it on the cheap you still need to leave something on the bone for yourself. Explain your number to the land owner and let them take it or leave it. If the numbers are that close to profit/no profit you won't loose as much sleep as you think if they leave it

I think there are plenty of guys around here who could use a pencil if you have an extra one! Saw a guy with an anhydrous applicator working a "field" last week that was so small the tractor dang near touched the end of the "field" before the tank pulled off the road. My only question was "Why?" Around here if the corn planter will fit between the ditches it's game on.


----------

